# Multi Layout Periodic Table >>>> Download



## Anonymous (Apr 11, 2008)

Well worth a small donation, this has to be one of the nicest periodic tables I have ever seen or used.

You can download your copy here >> http://www.freshney.org/index2.htm


----------



## pilotdan (Apr 17, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the link.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## gorfman6154 (Feb 5, 2010)

Gustavus, that's a great link, thanks.

Also on that site is a really nice download called Earth's Core. This would be a great resource for all the rock and mineral hunters out there.

Hey Rock Man, check it out, and let us know what you think. 

Gorfman


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 5, 2010)

Shall do.

I downloaded it already, just have not installed it so that I could look at it.
It seemed good enough for me to be interested.

I will check it out, and give it a review.
I know this much so far, 
It is the only program of this nature that I have ever saw,
and if it is for College, and University use, as it says,
It will be of use and interest, to me, and others as well.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 6, 2010)

It is worth Downloading.
It is a good start for those who would like to read up on Minerals, and the environments/rock types that they form in.
I have a lot more reading to do before I can give a thorough review, but so far, it is a good find.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## bswartzwelder (Dec 7, 2011)

I tried to download the periodic chart, but evidently it is no loger there. Does anybody have it in a form they could send to the forum so others could also download it again?

Many thanks,
Bert


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's one site:

http://learnsomescience.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Periodic-Table.png

Phil


----------



## rusty (Dec 7, 2011)

bswartzwelder said:


> I tried to download the periodic chart, but evidently it is no loger there. Does anybody have it in a form they could send to the forum so others could also download it again?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Bert



Apparently you navigated to an expired daughter page, everything your looking for is still available from the home page
http://www.freshney.org/


----------



## Smack (Dec 7, 2011)

Phil,
That should be like this http://www.ptable.com/ someone must have copy and pasted it.

Maybe another useful one: http://www.tcforensic.com.au/docs/article10.html#2.1.2

And this one someone else had posted: http://www.saltlakemetals.com/SWCalcAu.htm

One more: http://www.dendritics.com/scales/mck.asp?WeightU=3000&Units=g&Metal=Ag&PurityC=.925&Purity=0.925&PrOzt=&Markup=0 this one is up somewhere else too.


----------



## Jef (Aug 5, 2012)

http://www.ptable.com/ seems to be the most complete and dynamic with ALOT of extra information.


----------



## lunar-tech (Aug 5, 2012)

Why does cobalt have a higher atomic weight than nickel?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 5, 2012)

lunar-tech said:


> Why does cobalt have a higher atomic weight than nickel?



In nature, nickel is made up of one stable isotope, Co59, whereas nickel has 5 stable isotopes, Ni58, Ni60, Ni61, Ni62, and Ni64, with about 68% being Ni58. The atomic weight of nickel is a combination of these 5 isotopes and their various percentages, whereas the AW of cobalt is based only on the one isotope. Therefore, 2/3 of the nickel atoms in nature are made up of of an isotope with fewer protons + neutrons (58) than the the one cobalt isotope (59). The end result is that, even though it has more protons than cobalt (28 vs 27) and thus a higher atomic number, the average mass of the 5 nickel isotopes in nature is less than that of the one cobalt isotope.


----------



## lunar-tech (Aug 5, 2012)

Thankyou Goldsilverpro,
So the nickel on periodic table has less neutrons than cobalt and this is why it is lighter? I am a beginner in chemistry am I thinking correctly?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 5, 2012)

lunar-tech said:


> Thankyou Goldsilverpro,
> So the nickel on periodic table has less neutrons than cobalt and this is why it is lighter? I am a beginner in chemistry am I thinking correctly?



On average, of the 5 stable Ni isotopes, that is true.

About 1/4 of the way down on these 2 wikipedia links on the right side, it lists the stable isotopes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nickel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobalt


----------



## lunar-tech (Aug 5, 2012)

Can you recomend any books that will give me complete understanding but beginning at a foundation level, I have a few but they do not cover everything and do not give cater for the very basics. Thankyou for your time.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 5, 2012)

It's all in the math. This link makes it pretty simple. For more discussion, I would go to an elementary physics book. Chemistry books mainly deal with the electron structure and not much with the nucleus.
http://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-Atomic-Mass

Here's a bunch more
https://www.google.com/search?q=calculate+atomic+mass&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## lunar-tech (Aug 5, 2012)

Thankyou for your help, I will pursue this further and I will start with math. I have a working knowledge of science but with many gaps. I am looking to start over go back to square one. Its not the quarks,protons or elements that I have trouble with its the math.


----------

